# Osmocote Plus root tabs!



## botia (May 18, 2010)

I finished making a container full of 00 root tabs with Osmocoat plus.
Boring job...

I put some in my 16 g about a week ago. I spaced each one so each 6 inch square got one with a a some tweaking to make sure the plant group got them underneath. So far algae is dying off and plants Are brightening up nicely and growing much faster. Very happy With the results so far.










Also switched to an inline c02 difuser I found on amazon .
Turns out the diffuser is awesome really well-made actually .
On this one in the water actually flowers on the inside of a ceramic tube with a CO2 coming in from the outside of the tube so the flow is not an interrupted or slowed at all!
Took me all of five minutes to install and is running nicely on 21 psi.


----------



## Otocinclus (Aug 31, 2012)

When I read about Osmocote DIY root tabs I hopped on that so hard. Virtually unlimited root tabs for $30, I feel like you get 10 normal ones for that price. They've been working great so far in my tank too!


----------



## botia (May 18, 2010)

How long do you find they last? One thing I learned was to poke the holes in them with a needle before implanting to speed up the dissolve rate a.. Not sure if matters..


----------

